# Listening Guides ala Dr. Hansen



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

So I'm assuming some of you guys are familiar with the "Listening Guides to the Works of Johannes Brahms" by Kelly Dean Hansen. They're absolutely wonderful. My question is, does anyone know of anything else like this (preferably online, free) for the works of any other composer?

Thanks


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Not just listening guides, but also essays and research:

abruckner.com


----------



## hansenkd (Feb 26, 2019)

I'm so glad to see that people are still using these in 2019, despite the lack of updates and despite the fact that about a quarter of the opus numbers are still lacking. BUT...I just posted a guide for one of the biggest remaining works, the Second Piano Concerto. I went over it closely and hopefully corrected any analytical errors.

www.kellydeanhansen.com/opus83.html

The orchestral works still lacking are the Third Symphony, First Piano Concerto, Double Concerto and both Serenades. Chamber works still lacking are Clarinet Quintet, Third String Quartet, Third Piano Quartet, First Piano Trio (both versions), Second Piano Trio, Clarinet Trio. Solo piano only lacks Op. 116 pieces. Choral/orchestral only lacks Schicksalslied. And of course a few sets of songs and small choral/vocal ensemble works.

If you like, please donate. Hosting isn't free anymore. There's a button. And I'm always grateful for appreciation shown to my work.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

"does anyone know of anything else like this (preferably online, free) for the works of any other composer?"

Listening guides on Arnold Schoenberg: https://www.schoenberg.at/index.php/en/
Compositions overview: https://www.schoenberg.at/index.php/en/schoenberg-2/kompositionen


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

I remember finding good listening guides for Chopin online... can't remember what site though.


----------

